# Boxed wine bags



## pkeeler (Jan 14, 2011)

Does anyone re-use the bags in boxed wine for their homemade wine? For dispensing by the glass, nothing beats a bag. Plus, the wine will age better in a 3L container than a 750 ml container. I did search the forums twice; surprised this hasn't been asked before. If it has, I apologize ;-)


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2011)

Dont apologize! I cant stand the search function on any forum but I do check. I dont use the bags as to me its just not very romantic. Are you talking about the ones that cake with one of the kits or the ones you can buy to fit this in the link below? 
http://www.finevinewines.com/p-907-5210.aspx


----------



## pkeeler (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, my LHBS sells those; but they are probably the same thing as this, just cleaned out.



> http://premium.premiergroup.net/sto...mpaign=base&v_traceback=c0112_1524_f0112_1726



And without the wine ;-) I understand the romance of course. But when you have 9 gal. to bottle, there is plenty to go around. You could do 2 3L bags and still have 38 bottles. I see that people bottle into 12 oz beer bottles to get single servings, but the bags seem like a better proposition than filling 15 more bottles.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 15, 2011)

In the right setting, I can see using them. It would be nice if there were some type of pop on dispenser gadget. I don't use them myself, I bottle everything because, while more work, it's more adaptable and convenient for me (storing, chilling, serving, gifting, etc.)


----------



## abefroman (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought about saving mine but ended up throwing them out, mainly because I didn't feel like cleaning them, lol.

But yeah, if you have a use for them its a good idea.


----------



## Dugger (Jan 15, 2011)

I use the Wine-on-Tap bag dispensers ( see Wade's link) for my mist kits - usually put 1/3 in dispenser ( about 7-8 liters) and bottle the other 2/3. The dispensers are great for gatherings.


----------

